# DS #5796: Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor 2 (USA)



## tempBOT (Feb 29, 2012)

^^ndsrelease-7313^^


----------



## SwitchNOW (Feb 29, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpNEKleGnPo


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Feb 29, 2012)

The "official" release is out!


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Feb 29, 2012)

Yay for official release.
This game is awesome. I've put aside everything else on my game list to finish this.


----------



## ZyloWolfBane (Feb 29, 2012)

So this means there arent anymore freezing issues on flashcarts?


----------



## emigre (Feb 29, 2012)

emigre said:


> Having played the game on my r4 on the latest Wood, I think I may have found the AP. When you battle with Dubhe at teh end of the first day when you escape point, Daichi is meant drive a van into Dubhe to take out the majority of his HP and your objectives change from escaping to taking out Dubhe. However it that doesn't happen with my setup and I'm left having to take out Dubhe without Daichivangate.



Just to let peeps know about the AP.


----------



## jarejare3 (Feb 29, 2012)

OH I've Been waiting for this for ages!


----------



## lizard81288 (Mar 1, 2012)

What about the other cards? I heard it only has APC on R4s, is this true?


----------



## miruki (Mar 1, 2012)

Meh, I finally need to continue playing this, but season 2 of Fringe was very distracting.. XD


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 1, 2012)

oh its like shining force definite play than


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Mar 1, 2012)

To quote xkcd, "WOOOOOOOO!"
I had been waiting heavily for this!


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 1, 2012)

should i play the first before the 2nd one


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Mar 1, 2012)

DJPlace said:


> should i play the first before the 2nd one


The two are set on alternate timelines, so there is no need.


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 1, 2012)

cool i can't wait to try this.


----------



## ZyloWolfBane (Mar 1, 2012)

lizard81288 said:


> What about the other cards? I heard it only has APC on R4s, is this true?



I've gotten past the section of the game that crashes due to AP, and Im using a DSTwo without patching. *Knocks on wood*


----------



## Mindzpeed (Mar 1, 2012)

ZyloWolfBane said:


> lizard81288 said:
> 
> 
> > What about the other cards? I heard it only has APC on R4s, is this true?
> ...



Actually it was fixed with Wood 1.45


----------



## Slasher Zero (Mar 1, 2012)

Finally A good game is out .I was starting to think of selling my dsi


----------



## AsPika2219 (Mar 1, 2012)

Is time to enjoy this games!


----------



## Hachibei (Mar 1, 2012)

Is this working on any emulator right now?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 1, 2012)

I was really expecting to see "lamefuck" up in the release group name.


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Mar 1, 2012)

Nathan Drake said:


> I was really expecting to see "lamefuck" up in the release group name.


well, this is an actual dump made by venom aparently


----------



## KevinTarriela (Mar 1, 2012)

I wonder why nintendo company post new games or new versions rarely not like the past years almost everyday there's an update


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 1, 2012)

Awesome.
Does it work on Acekard 2i?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 1, 2012)

Hachibei said:


> Is this working on any emulator right now?


works fine on desemu


----------



## Sylar1 (Mar 1, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> Awesome.
> Does it work on Acekard 2i?



Yep, it works fine.


----------



## redfalcon (Mar 1, 2012)

Does it have different difficulty levels like the 3DS Overclocked version?


----------



## IBNobody (Mar 1, 2012)

redfalcon said:


> Does it have different difficulty levels like the 3DS Overclocked version?



Nope. You have to grind more to get the same benefits.


----------



## xanth (Mar 3, 2012)

CycloDS gets hit by the AP...which makes sense because now that I've picked up my CycloDS for the first time in months, I see that Team Cyclops mysteriously disappeared at some point last year.


----------



## Skelletonike (Mar 3, 2012)

This game is pretty awesome... I love Io... She's so... 'Nice'. =D
Just started the 3rd day a while ago, haven't really been playing much but it's a really awesome game, like most SMT.


----------



## haflore (Mar 3, 2012)

xanth said:


> CycloDS gets hit by the AP...which makes sense because now that I've picked up my CycloDS for the first time in months, I see that Team Cyclops mysteriously disappeared at some point last year.


There's a patched one that seems to work fine on Cyclo.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 4, 2012)

xanth said:


> CycloDS gets hit by the AP...which makes sense because now that I've picked up my CycloDS for the first time in months, I see that Team Cyclops mysteriously disappeared at some point last year.


They tend to disappear, then reappear out of nowhere every now and then.

On-topic, I plan on buying this game when I get some money, but I am downloading a rom for now since I am pretty sure it only has one save file and I know my boyfriend will want to play it too.


----------



## Pohangster (Mar 4, 2012)

Having issues on my M3 real. I downloaded a patched copy from -snip-, but the truck attack doesn't trigger when fighting Dubhe. Has anyone with an m3 made it past this point? What am I doing wrong?


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 4, 2012)

@*Pohangster*
Download this, install it on your microSD card and download a clean rom.
I am using a Supercard DSonei running the same files and the game seems to work for me.
Also might I suggest you buy a new card? The M3 team is dead and there plenty of better cards out there, hell even the R4 is a better card nowadays.


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Mar 4, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> On-topic, I plan on buying this game when I get some money, but I am downloading a rom for now since I am pretty sure it only has one save file and I know my boyfriend will want to play it too.


There are 3.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 4, 2012)

Ziggy Zigzagoon said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > On-topic, I plan on buying this game when I get some money, but I am downloading a rom for now since I am pretty sure it only has one save file and I know my boyfriend will want to play it too.
> ...


Yay!  Wait really? Didn't save yet so I couldn't tell


----------



## Pohangster (Mar 4, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> @*Pohangster*
> Download this, install it on your microSD card and download a clean rom.
> I am using a Supercard DSonei running the same files and the game seems to work for me.
> Also might I suggest you buy a new card? The M3 team is dead and there plenty of better cards out there, hell even the R4 is a better card nowadays.



I will keep that in mind, gonna try _*slash*_ release to see if it works, as the one on _*slash*_ was a different team. What is this application, if you don't mind me asking?

Also, I plan on getting a new card if/when I ever get a 3DS. I'm pretty cheap, honestly.

I don't know if it changes anything, but I was using the sakura skin? I'm still a little confused with all of this. I'm an old-ass man, you can't expect me to keep up with you whippersnappers.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 5, 2012)

@*Pohangster*
First read the Rules, no rom sites.
Also just use this rom and if that doesn't work, download the AP-Patch and patch the rom


----------



## CCNaru (Mar 5, 2012)

I bought this just waiting for this to run out so I can sell it for double the amount on ebay >_>


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Mar 9, 2012)

I passed the ice cream cone (Dubhe) boss with my EZ Flash Vi (1.08 firmware).


----------



## bejiman (Mar 11, 2012)

This might be a bug or AP, I managed to heal a dead demon.  But I can't use that demon to fight nor resurrect it.


----------



## Kawo (Mar 12, 2012)

Someone knows what happens when the schoolgirl of doom code is used in the japanese version?

Here the code, you must scroll down: http://cheats.gbatemp.net/forum/index.php?topic=6334.80


----------



## L_kira (Mar 18, 2012)

How about with EDGE 2.3 (yeah, rather obsolete lol)


----------



## lukazzo (Apr 28, 2012)

work on r4i gold plus?


----------

